# Latest build - Humidor & Guitar Amp stand



## morganti (Jul 16, 2012)

Just finished my latest project and I thought I would share. A little background first, I have a few humidors that I have built and they are quickly becoming too small for my cigars, however one I built was way too big to put upstairs and I didn't want to have my cigars scattered around. That's part one, second part of this story involves my awesome wife who lets me put my guitars and amp in the living room, but the problem is with the accessories and cables - they get all over the place and it doesn't look good. With that in mind I decided to build an amp stand with a drawer to hold my guitar stuff in it, so I thought if I was going to make one drawer, why not make a second and line it with Spanish Cedar to make a humidor.

With that being said, here are some pics while being built - nothing too exciting








Here's the final product next to one of my guitars and my VOX amp








With the drawer slid out. The drawers are made out of scrap plywood that I've had from various other projects, I stained them dark to help hide some of the blemishes of the plywood. I added a Lexan window to keep the weight down and so I can look in without having to lift the lid all the time. Since this is only for me I didn't do much finishing on the exterior of the drawer, I did take a lot of care with the Spanish cedar on the inside.








With the lid open. I reused the tray from my other humidor - I need to get some more Spanish Cedar to build a larger tray made to fit in here. The paper towel under the humidifier is just to be safe after adding water. The space inside is 27.5"w x 14.5"L x 6" H








Without the tray - I'm getting a 1/2lbs of beads to put in here, but for now I am combining my various humidity methods into one place to get it all up to a stable humidity








What's left to do:
- Make a holder for the beads when they arrive
- Make one or two stackable trays that are fit to the inside
- Fine tune the drawer alignment and gap at the top
- Remove some of the cigars from the back right corner and replace them with some CC's after a vacation
- Minor touch-ups here and there if I feel like it


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

that is sweet!

nice hollow body too


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

Very nice work, the Gretsch ain't too shabby either!


----------



## morganti (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks, the Gretsch is by far the best guitar I have ever played so far. I traded a Les Paul Traditional for it, and haven't looked back.


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Although I know nothing about guitars, I somewhat know about cigars! Your trash is awesome and your build is a work of art.

Good luck the rest of the way and thanks for posting up!


----------



## Jay_Rich (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow awesome! Nice work.


----------



## Pasty (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## devonbuy (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow, incredible! Done with class I must say!

I think the hardest part is usually the construction of the box, and at least in this case, half the battle is won with a ready-made box. I do the same with my humidor construction with a ready-made mahogany box.

I have outlined the steps to make a humidor using this method, with photos and description along the way at Making Your Own Humidor | devonbuy.com. Please take a look at the article, and I welcome any comments or constructive suggestions for improvement.

I have also provided links at the bottom of my page for sourcing most of the tools and components for successfully constructing the humidor, for the convenience of the hobbyist who wishes to attempt to build one. I have also included tips on maintaining it in good condition. Those sources were researched for what I believe to be at the best value or at the best prices, to the best of my knowledge and endeavour. And I have to say, it was really fun with a sense of accomplishment at the end.

It keeps good humidity too...last check it was at 72% RH.


----------



## Rebel420 (Jan 27, 2013)

Awesome setup. Definitely think the "precautions" around the humidifier section good idea- vibration from the amp. Cool amp btw. The AC30 is probably my favorite,most versatile amp ever made


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

That is an awesome idea. Looks great.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

That is nice! Yeah my wife just booted the amp and cables down to the basement, so its acoustic til summer....


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

Incredible :whoo:


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Very cool


----------



## Blueracer (May 4, 2012)

Very nice work!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

waaaaaaaay cool!


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

Schweeeet! :thumb:


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Best 2 birds/1 stone example I've ever seen. 

I'm digging its incognito effect. 

Bonus points for the cabinet looking similar to the original Hammond Leslie!

Tremendous!


----------



## morganti (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm glad you guys like it. And A.McSmoke, I didn't see the Leslie speaker until you mentioned it - funny coincidence. 

This little corner of the house is mine and I made it as functional as I could. Now my cables are off the floor and I have storage for a couple hundred cigars in addition to my other humidors.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Oh, so like me... You get a little corner too eh? LOL
Hey, better than nothing, I always say ( ;


----------



## morganti (Jul 16, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> Oh, so like me... You get a little corner too eh? LOL
> Hey, better than nothing, I always say ( ;


Marriage is like communism, on paper everything's equally divided, and the future looks bright, but in reality it just doesn't work that way - you might get a dark corner if you're lucky!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

And don't forget that occasional pat (;


----------



## capt.morgan (Mar 6, 2013)

Great build, sweet guitar, awesome amp and some fantastic cigars too!


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Very nice work. It's a great feeling to build your own furniture, especially a humidor.


----------



## morganti (Jul 16, 2012)

FireRunner said:


> Very nice work. It's a great feeling to build your own furniture, especially a humidor.


It's a great feeling to combine two or three builds into one - you don't know what to expect but it all works out in the end one way or another.


----------



## Smokin'Joe (Jan 28, 2013)

That looks awesome. 
Great job!


----------

